# Wurfgewicht für Aalrute



## donbilbo89 (18. Oktober 2015)

Moin moin,
Ich möchte nächstes Jahr mal auf Aal losziehen und brauche dafür eine neue Rute. Möchte ne Grundmontage aufziehen, Laufblei oder Festblei (zum Selbsthaken), halt bisschen probieren.
Orte wären für mich eventuell der Elbeseitenkanal von Uelzen - Hamburg und in Hamburg direkt der Goldbekkanal, die Bille und diverse andere Kanäle. Erstmal nicht direkt die Norderelbe in der vollen Strömung :q

Was für ein Wurfgewicht wäre da zu empfehlen für die Rute? Passt da das Standard "Aalruten-WG) von ungefähr 40-80 (30-70 etc.) Gramm?

Wieviel Gramm sollte man nehmen, damit der Fisch wirklich selber hakt? ( wenns keine Laufbleimontage sein soll)

Danke


----------



## maniana (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wurfgewicht für Aalrute*

generell reicht eine Hecht/Karpfenrute auch für Aal.

Wenns Festblei sein soll, dann würde ich die Karpfenrute missbrauchen...

edit: für den Selbsthakeffekt handle ich das wie bei Karpfen, sprich bei mir 90 gr.


----------



## donbilbo89 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wurfgewicht für Aalrute*

Hab auch keine Hecht odr Karpfenrute deshalb frag ich


----------



## maniana (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wurfgewicht für Aalrute*

dann kaufe Dir eine Karpfenrute, oder eine Heavy Feeder Rute, mit denen bist relativ universell unterwegs.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wurfgewicht für Aalrute*

So "normale" Aalruten sind eher was fürs Stillwasser oder langsam fließende Gewässer. Für Kanäle usw werden die reichen, aber später eventuell mal für die Elbe eher nicht.

Bei einer Selbsthakmontage kommt es nicht nur aufs Gewicht an, sondern auch auf den Haken. Je dünner und schärfer der Haken ist, desto weniger Gewicht braucht man.


----------



## donbilbo89 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wurfgewicht für Aalrute*

Ok vielen Dank 
Denke dann passt es mit der DAM Backbone, ist mit 60g-160g angegeben und passend zu meinem Wunsch auch als Teleskopausführung und in kurzer Länge (2,4-3,3m) im Angebot.


----------



## Andal (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wurfgewicht für Aalrute*

Ob Selbsthakmontagen beim Aalfang das Mittel der Wahl sind, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Hier wären, wenn man nicht anschlagen möchte, oder es nicht kann, weil man Schwierigkeiten mit der Bissanzeige hat, oder befürchtet, die Circle-Hooks die deutlich bessere Wahl. Wurm aufziehen, auswerfen und dann einfach abwarten, bis es richtig zappelt und zieht. Dann nur noch einleiern.

Für so einen Zweck würde ich mir wohl ganz einfache Brandungsruten zulegen.


----------



## donbilbo89 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wurfgewicht für Aalrute*

Danke für die Tipps Andal, wie gesagt, werd einfach mal ein bisschen probieren


----------



## Andal (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wurfgewicht für Aalrute*

Übrigens, Brandungsruten gibts auch als Teleruten.


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wurfgewicht für Aalrute*

brandungsrute ist natürlich ok, oder halt solche dinger - 
http://www.gerlinger.de/mitchell-teleskoprute-avocet-pg-power


----------



## donbilbo89 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wurfgewicht für Aalrute*

Ich hadere ja noch, wegen der Transportlänge von über einem Meter... Kürzere Ruten (2,10-2.40m) gibts mit Transportlänge  von unter 60cm , als Bahnfahrer kommt mir das sehr entgegen. 

Ist so eine geoße Länge denn sehr hilfreich beim Grundangeln? Zur Bissanzeige könnt man ja einen elektronischen Summer nehmen, Freilauf an und gut oder nicht?


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wurfgewicht für Aalrute*

für die bille und den goldbekkanal wird´s natürlich locker ausreichen.
beim elbeseitenkanal würd´ ich nicht unter 3m gehen.


----------



## donbilbo89 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wurfgewicht für Aalrute*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> für die bille und den goldbekkanal wird´s natürlich locker ausreichen.
> beim elbeseitenkanal würd´ ich nicht unter 3m gehen.



Okay und warum? |bigeyes |kopfkrat


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wurfgewicht für Aalrute*



donbilbo89 schrieb:


> Okay und warum? |bigeyes |kopfkrat



besseres handling an der steinpackung, bei 2,10m find´ ich das persönlich zu nervig. je länger, je bequemer kannst du den aal, oder einfach nur so die montage über die steinpackung heben.
für die bissanzeige hat die länge keine auswirkung.


----------



## MisterMyjoergi (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wurfgewicht für Aalrute*

Meine liebste Aalrute ist eine mittelpreisige 2,70 Spinrute mit 50-70 Gramm von DAM. 
Da der TE ja "mal auf Aal" losziehen möchte, würde ich gar nicht explizit eine "Aalrute" kaufen, sondern etwas anderes vorhandenes mißbrauchen.

PS: Würde auch eher 2,70-3 Meter nehmen. Ist bequemer zu landen mit als mit Stummelruten. Aber ist auch meine persönliche Präferenz. Wie die Rute eines Mannes, so...ihr wisst schon!


----------



## donbilbo89 (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wurfgewicht für Aalrute*

Muss mir sowieso eine Rute und Rolle kaufen. Werde wirklich etwas längeres nehmen, 3m-3,60m  mit 60g-160g, dann kann ich damit auch mal Butt angeln gehen. 

Danke für die zahlreichen hilfreichen Beiträge! #h


----------



## exil-dithschi (20. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wurfgewicht für Aalrute*



donbilbo89 schrieb:


> Muss mir sowieso eine Rute und Rolle kaufen. Werde wirklich etwas längeres nehmen, 3m-3,60m  mit 60g-160g, dann kann ich damit auch mal Butt angeln gehen.


wie schon geschrieben, das würd´ ich dir empfehlen.
sieht vielleicht dann etwas blöd aus, wenn du mit so ´nem prügel an der bille sitzt, aber auch damit kannst du dort fische fangen.
umgekehrt, mit einer zu leichten rute an gewässern wie dem elbeseitenkanal, oder der norderelbe wird das weitaus schwieriger.


----------



## donbilbo89 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wurfgewicht für Aalrute*

Die Rute, die ich jetzt im Auge hab, ist als spinnrute bezeichnet |bigeyes

http://www.ebay.de/itm/DAM-Backbone...hash=item4ae125c772:m:m3myGQHPFBINbZ4BWsw2S2A

eignet die sich trotzdem auf Aal/Butt im Kanal/Hafen/Elbe?


----------



## exil-dithschi (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wurfgewicht für Aalrute*



donbilbo89 schrieb:


> eignet die sich trotzdem auf Aal/Butt im Kanal/Hafen/Elbe?



perfekt!

welche länge nimmst du, 3,60m?


----------



## donbilbo89 (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wurfgewicht für Aalrute*

Jap 3,60m, du hast mich überzeugt, dass alles andere Quatsch wäre


----------



## Mastermind (21. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Wurfgewicht für Aalrute*

https://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/dam-backbone-tele-3-30m-60-160g?action_ms=1


----------

